# TTOC at Audi Driver Int - Castle Combe



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Just thought I would post this event on here.
I hope a few more can come along. There is still room for more on the official TTOC club pitch with flags and banners etc.
Contact DXN (Andy) for a pass.
Its a bit more than just a track day with other events and displays.

See here:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=48292


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Indeed the day consists of

track driving half whole single sessions
Tuned demo cars
TT QS sports and slalom course
Display of audis from THE AUDI UK historic collection
Special display of cars and accesories by AUDI UK
Concours d'elegance
Technical forum
special parade for visitors and under 16s at lunch time
Grande parade including all club members at the end of the day.
I trust the front row will be TT's :wink:

Andy


----------

